#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Прикладные вопросы

## Алексей Каверин

Не в тему, но вопрос такой интерисовал... у меня нет прибежища в трёх драгоценностях, нужно ли его иметь до пострижения, или можно сделать всё одновременно?

----------


## Топпер

> Не в тему, но вопрос такой интерисовал... у меня нет прибежища в трёх драгоценностях, нужно ли его иметь до пострижения, или можно сделать всё одновременно?


В Азии вообще к этому проще относятся.
Но я бы рекомендовал побыть хорошим мирянином вначале. Т.е. принять Прибежище и обеты, и хорошо разобраться в сути и смысле этого принятия.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Пема Ванчук (11.07.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

Джунгли - чудесное место на самом деле. Столько спокойствия там, необходимого для практики самоизучения. Иногда, конечно, испытываешь сильный страх от встречи со змеей, например, или с гигантским пауком (в кути особенно). Но все это в сравнение не идет с получаемым в целом спокойствием. Я думаю, что получение именно этого спокойствия Будда и имел в виду в качестве цели преодоления страха, если таковой у кого-либо имеется. Если такового не имеется у монаха, то Будда говорил:

"...И какие же препятствия, монахи, следует устранять с помощью избегания? При этом монах ... избегает вспыльчивых слонов, вспыльчивых лошадей, вспыльчивых быков, вспыльчивых собак, змей, пеньков, колючих зарослей, ям, пропастей, отстойников и помойных ям...  Он избегает сидеть в неподходящих местах ...
    Монахи, те влечения, досады и перевозбуждения, которые могут возникнуть у того, кто не избегает этих вещей, не возникают у того, кто избегает их. Монахи, вот что называется препятствиями, которые следует устранять с помощью избегания."

----------

Joy (12.07.2012), Мира Смирнова (27.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

А двери нельзя плотно закрыть, чтобы паук не заполз? Вы же не непосредственно в джунглях медитируете? В избушке, наверное, какой-нибудь?

----------


## Kittisaro

> А двери нельзя плотно закрыть, чтобы паук не заполз? Вы же не непосредственно в джунглях медитируете? В избушке, наверное, какой-нибудь?


Тайцы не строят дома так герметично как мы, особенно кути. Между досками подчас такие щели, что мышь пролазит. И их всех не заделать, т.к. очень много. Поэтому такие гости вполне обычное явление:

 


Так выглядит стандартное кути 
(правда дорожку я сам приделал)

----------

Al Tolstykh (14.05.2012), AlekseyE (13.05.2012), Bob (15.05.2012), Ittosai (13.05.2012), Joy (12.07.2012), Neroli (04.06.2012), Petrov (17.07.2012), Pyro (23.05.2012), sergey (13.05.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Sucheeinennick (06.06.2012), Zom (13.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012), Велеслав (14.05.2012), Винд (12.07.2012), Дмитрий Белов (16.05.2012), Игорь Ю (21.07.2012), Кхантибало (16.05.2012), Маркион (16.05.2012), Мира Смирнова (27.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2012), Сауди (13.05.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (16.05.2012), Сергей Хабаров (10.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

О! Вот уж, действительно, ужас! 
Пусть хранит вас Дхамма!

----------

AlekseyE (13.05.2012), Kittisaro (13.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012), Маркион (16.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Бханте, вы по палочке ходите? или что это есть ?

Кстати гдето читал что в Суан Моке апрещены фотоаппараты, правда ли это ?

Где бы найти весь список тайландской фауны...
Кстати щас по телеку будет репортаж про то как в тайланде люди танцуют с кобрами, торреро...Уже 2 торреодора погибли. Посомтрим что там скажут.

----------


## Zom

А на дорожке что лежит - змея? ))

----------

Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Специальная палка. Змея приползает в темноте и видит, что дорожка уже занята другой змеёй, и уползает обратно  :Smilie: 

Палки от собак. Чтобы на дорожке на ложились.

----------

Bob (15.05.2012), Kittisaro (14.05.2012), Raudex (07.06.2012), Zom (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012), Дхармананда (14.05.2012), Катя Е (15.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (10.07.2012), Федор Ф (14.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Собака лудший друг бхиккху?

----------


## Топпер

> Собака лудший друг бхиккху?


Их при монастырях, как правило, много. Питаются остатками еды. В монастырях, где много собак, монахи поделены между ними. У меня, например, тоже был пёс, который меня крышевал и других конкурентов на остатки еды, ко мне не подпускал.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Велеслав (14.05.2012), Маркион (16.05.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (10.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Федор Ф (14.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

А что там, в вашей избушке такой малюсенькой помещается? У вас там что - ни ванны, ни интернета нет? А как же вы обходитесь?

----------

Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

РАЗДЕЛ САНГХАДИСЕСА (НАЧАЛЬНОЕ И ПОСЛЕДУЮЩЕЕ СОБРАНИЕ САНГХИ)
6. Если какой-либо монах строит себе жилище на средства, собранные подаянием, не имея покровителя, он должен строить его стандартного размера. Стандарт здесь таков – 12 локтей, используя "локоть Сугаты", в длину и семь в ширину. Монахи должны быть приглашены для одобрения выбранного места. Выбранное место должно быть спокойным и иметь вокруг себя свободное пространство. Если монах построит себе жилище на свои собственные средства, не имея покровителя, на беспокойном месте или не имеющем свободного пространства вокруг себя, или не пригласит монахов одобрить выбранное место, или превысит стандартные размеры, – это требует начального и последующего собрания сангхи.

"локоть Сугаты" – примерно 25 см. 

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/prat.htm

----------


## Kittisaro

> А что там, в вашей избушке такой малюсенькой помещается? У вас там что - ни ванны, ни интернета нет? А как же вы обходитесь?


Даже джакузи нет, если можно такое представить! -)

Монаху по Винае достаточно 4-х вещей: одежда, пища, лекарства и место для практики. В кути, вышеописанного размера, это все свободно помещается. Ну я бы сюда еще книги добавил, т.к. наставления Будды уже не послушаешь вживую, приходится их читать. Для практики уединения больше ничего не нужно.




> Палки от собак. Чтобы на дорожке на ложились.


Если б только ложились - не беда, они там ямы роют. -)




> Кстати гдето читал что в Суан Моке запрещены фотоаппараты, правда ли это ?


Да нет, не особо запрещены.

----------

Bob (15.05.2012), Joy (15.05.2012), Zom (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Маркион (16.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2012), Федор Ф (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Для практики уединения больше ничего не нужно.


Но мыться-то нужно. Маме письмо нужно написать, что жив-здоров, никто пока не съел. 
Да уж. Все непросто. И в миру все уже достало, но и в монашестве нелегко.

Интересно, в таких условиях кто-нибудь проживает всю жизнь? Есть такие монахи?

----------

Kittisaro (14.05.2012), Zom (14.05.2012), Маркион (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Мыться вроде раз в две недели...

*Кстати вопрос к Вам Бханте !*
Имеется ли возможность писать письма родителям и допустим чтобы иногда они навещали, зная что можно уделять лишь 6 фраз женскому полу, и муржская часть монастыря не должна посещяться женщинами, распростраяется ли эти правила на мать ? Мне был такой вопрос от неё, сказал что спрошу...
Будду очень признателен !

----------


## Kittisaro

> Мыться вроде раз в две недели..., можно уделять лишь 6 фраз женскому полу, и муржская часть монастыря не должна посещяться мужчинами


Сейчас все несколько проще. Моются монахи каждый день (чтоб не вонять; есть специальные помывочные места); женскому полу уделяются различные фразы, лишь бы это было на людях и не попадало под сангхадисессу; мужская часть монастыря посещается мирянами свободно или ограниченно (зависит от вата).




> Имеется ли возможность писать письма родителям и допустим чтобы иногда они навещали... распростраяется ли эти правила на мать ?


Писать письма всегда есть возможность, фаранги обычно так и делают. Кроме того в лесных монастырях как правило имеются гостевые дома для мирян (мужская и женская территории), так что посещение матерью любимого сынку возможно в любое время.




> Интересно, в таких условиях кто-нибудь проживает всю жизнь? Есть такие монахи?


Есть такие, но не много.

----------

Joy (15.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Маркион (16.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2012), Федор Ф (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Писать письма всегда есть возможность, фаранги обычно так и делают.


Как я понимаю любимому сынку надо будет лишь сказать чтоб присылали вместе с письмом конверт с бумагой и карандаш, чтобы имть воможность отправить? И как бхиккху добыть марку и где можно отправить ?

Будду благодарен !

----------


## Kittisaro

> Как я понимаю любимому сынку надо будет лишь сказать чтоб присылали вместе с письмом конверт с бумагой и карандаш, чтобы имть воможность отправить? И как бхиккху добыть марку и где можно отправить ?
> 
> Будду благодарен !


Все эти вопросы (и многие другие) решаются в монастыре без проблем, помогут.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Маркион (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> РАЗДЕЛ САНГХАДИСЕСА (НАЧАЛЬНОЕ И ПОСЛЕДУЮЩЕЕ СОБРАНИЕ САНГХИ)
> 6. Если какой-либо монах строит себе жилище на средства, собранные подаянием, не имея покровителя, он должен строить его стандартного размера. Стандарт здесь таков – 12 локтей, используя "локоть Сугаты", в длину и семь в ширину. Монахи должны быть приглашены для одобрения выбранного места. Выбранное место должно быть спокойным и иметь вокруг себя свободное пространство. Если монах построит себе жилище на свои собственные средства, не имея покровителя, на беспокойном месте или не имеющем свободного пространства вокруг себя, или не пригласит монахов одобрить выбранное место, или превысит стандартные размеры, – это требует начального и последующего собрания сангхи.
> 
> "локоть Сугаты" – примерно 25 см. 
> 
> http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/prat.htm


Во-первых, это если монах *сам строит*. Что бывает не часто.
Во-вторых, локоть Сугаты отнюдь не 25 сантиметров.

----------

Joy (15.05.2012), Lanky (16.05.2012), Raudex (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Маркион (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Кхантибало

> В данном контексте именно ментальные состояния, а термин сам по себе весьма широкий


В комментарии (DhpA стр. 1.22 PTS издания) даётся объяснение:



> Dhammāti guṇadesanāpariyattinissattanijjīvavasena cattāro dhammā nāma. Tesu : 
> 
> «Na hi dhammo adhammo ca, ubho samavipākino. 
> 
> Adhammo nirayaṃ neti, dhammo pāpeti suggati»nti. (Theragā. 304 jā. 1.15.386) : 
> 
> Ayaṃ guṇadhammo nāma. «Dhammaṃ vo, bhikkhave, desessāmi ādikalyāṇa»nti (ma. ni. 3.420) ayaṃ desanādhammo nāma. «Idha pana, bhikkhave, ekacce kulaputtā dhammaṃ pariyāpuṇanti suttaṃ geyya»nti (ma. ni. 1.239) ayaṃ pariyattidhammo nāma. «Tasmiṃ kho pana samaye dhammā honti, khandhā hontī»ti (dha. sa. 121) ayaṃ nissattadhammo nāma, nijjīvadhammotipi eso eva. Tesu imasmiṃ ṭhāne nissattanijjīvadhammo adhippeto. So atthato tayo arūpino khandhā vedanākkhandho saññākkhandho saṅkhārakkhandhoti. Ete hi mano pubbaṅgamo etesanti manopubbaṅgamā nāma.


Здесь перечисляются возможные значения слова dhamma и говорится, что среди всех возможных значений тут подразумеваются "бесформенные" (arūpino) совокупности:
- совокупность чувств
- совокупность избирательного распознавания
- совокупность умственных конструкций
(интересно, почему не включили сознание?)

Говорится, что им как раз ум (интеллект) и предшествует.

----------

Vladiimir (18.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> он не риторический, разные школы по разному считают


Не думал что есть не согласия в этом вопросе. Есть слова Будды коственно указывающие на это, но не знаю есть ли слова указывающие прямо..
Почему именно эта? Ибо я считаю то слово "ЕСТЬ" может относится исключительно к дхаммам

«Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».

----------


## Топпер

> Правельно, но что проявляет это чувство?
> Ум узнаёт его.


Но ум - не ведана.



> Есть ли дхамма, которую ум не "проявляет"? Будет ли это считаться дхаммой?


Да, материальные дхаммы существуют помимо ума.



> Ведь даже ниббана является дхаммой...


И Ниббана существует помимо ума. Более того, в полной Ниббане ум гаснет, а Ниббана - остаётся.

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Но ум - не ведана.


Извените я забыл что такое ведана
Ум я вижу как чистый лист на котором всё становится явням, как чернила




> Да, материальные дхаммы существуют помимо ума.


Абсолютного или ума ЖС?
1 существует относительно 0
Предмет в пространстве существует относительно чистоты этого пространства
Слова окутаны тишиной

Я об этом уме




> И Ниббана существует помимо ума. Более того, в полной Ниббане ум гаснет, а Ниббана - остаётся.


Верно, ум угосает, он успокаивается, он не исчезает
Ниббана это состояние ума
Угасший ум это синоним Ниббаны, и так как при угосании ум не исчезает, то можно сказать что Ниббана это Ум в его исконном состоянии. Почему?
Ибо есть 0 и есть 1, где 1 является "взволновным" нулём, и существует только относительно нуля, своего отстствия, или спокойствия. 
Если представить на оси х.у волну, то сама волна это ум, её амплитуда +1 или -1 это дхамма, угасший ум с амплитудой 0 это Ниббана, между 0 и 1 находится сознание, когда 1 спадает до нуля, сознание ум и всё остальное растворяется в Ниббане.
Когда воду не раглаживать ладонью её волнение успокаивается

Вечно то что никогда не создавалось

Люба Дхамма это взволнованый, безличностный, чистый ум. 
И также как навысоких горах появляется снег, также и сильно взолнованный ум на высоких амплитудах обретает грубую форму. Рупалока, арупалока и тд

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Но тем не менее я соглашусь что материальные дхаммы существуют вне ума, как капли води стикающие с лотоса, или как 1 вне 0. 
Но всё же 1 это 0, это Одно, но Вы тоже правы, на отностельном уровне, менее обстрактном более прагматичном

----------


## Топпер

> Извените я забыл что такое ведана


Ощущение.



> Абсолютного или ума ЖС?


Что такое абсолютный ум? И чем он отличается от ума живых существ.



> Верно, ум угосает, он успокаивается, он не исчезает
> Ниббана это состояние ума
> Угасший ум это синоним Ниббаны, и так как при угосании ум не исчезает, то можно сказать что Ниббана это Ум в его исконном состоянии. Почему?
> Ибо есть 0 и есть 1, где 1 является "взволновным" нулём, и существует только относительно нуля, своего отстствия, или спокойствия. 
> Если представить на оси х.у волну, то сама волна это ум, её амплитуда +1 или -1 это дхамма, угасший ум с амплитудой 0 это Ниббана, между 0 и 1 находится сознание, когда 1 спадает до нуля, сознание ум и всё остальное растворяется в Ниббане.
> Когда воду не раглаживать ладонью её волнение успокаивается


Это неверно. Ум - читта угосает в Ниббане. Ум - это обусловленная дхамма. 



> Но тем не менее я соглашусь что материальные дхаммы существуют вне ума, как капли води стикающие с лотоса, или как 1 вне 0.
> Но всё же 1 это 0, это Одно, но Вы тоже правы, на отностельном уровне, менее обстрактном более прагматичном


На этом ваше участие в подфоруме прекращаю. Я вас предупреждал, при включении, чтобы без фантазий.

----------

Akaguma (20.07.2012), Bob (18.07.2012), Raudex (18.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.07.2012), Карма Палджор (20.07.2012), Леонид Ш (18.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Для мирян - Махамангала.


А я думал Сигаловада сутта для мирян главнвя.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Я не знаю, на каком основании Тханисаро бхиикху сделал такое предположение. Похоже, что это его личное мнение.


Паччития 10
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...c1.ch08-1.html

Если коротко, то основанием для введения этого правила послужило распространённое в то время поверье, что земля и растения являются формой жизни с одной способностью (осязания).
Там не говорится, но видимо правило было установлено по жалобе мирян.

а вот это мнение Тханиссаро бхиккху:
Another consideration, carrying more weight at present, is that the act of digging soil risks killing or injuring whatever animals might be living there.
В настоящее время более значимым можно счесть другое основание для этого правила, заключающееся в том, что при раскопках земли вероятно убийство или нанесение повреждений живущим в ней существам.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Бханте, Вы действительно хотите угаснуть?

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, Вы действительно хотите угаснуть?


Вопрос неправильный. Он подразумевает "я". И "я будет уничтожено (угаснет)".

----------

Bob (20.07.2012), Тао (21.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос неправильный. Он подразумевает "я". И "я будет уничтожено (угаснет)".


И в этом весь кайф?

----------


## Федор Ф

> И в этом весь кайф?


Вот кайф-то от буддизма и уводит в противоположную сторону...
Нико, как это вам удается совмещать ваш призыв разойтись по разным песочницам с вашим постоянным присутствием в чужой, я бы даже сказал, - *чуждой* вам песочнице?

----------

Akaguma (20.07.2012), Bob (20.07.2012), Volkoff (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.07.2012), Игорь Ю (21.07.2012), Карло (23.07.2012), Леонид Ш (20.07.2012), Тао (21.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И в этом весь кайф?


Нико. И правда. Что вам сегодня неймётся? В тибетском разделе пошумели, теперь здесь. Куда ни зайди, везде провоцируете на что-то, задеть или поддеть пытаетесь.

for модераторы. Извиняюсь за то что не по теме.

----------

Akaguma (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.07.2012), Федор Ф (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> И в этом весь кайф?


В избавлении от страданий? Конечно.

Другое дело, что при пристальном анализе мы можем увидеть, что любые изменения (в т.ч. и приятные впечаления от органов чувств) - это страдание.

----------

Al Tolstykh (20.07.2012), Bob (20.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.07.2012), Леонид Ш (20.07.2012), Сергей Ч (21.07.2012), Тао (21.07.2012), Федор Ф (20.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> И в этом весь кайф?


За кайфом, это вам в растафарианство надо, а не в буддизм  :Wink:

----------

Al Tolstykh (20.07.2012), Bob (20.07.2012), Сергей Ч (21.07.2012), Тао (21.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И в этом весь кайф?


Буддизм —это не способ получения кайфа. Для этого есть более доступные средства, которые запрещено обсуждать правилами форума  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (20.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.07.2012), Карма Палджор (21.07.2012), Сергей Ч (21.07.2012), Тао (21.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012)

----------


## Тао

А вообще (ИМХО, сугубо ИМХО) если хочется некоего приятного одухотворенного высшего существования, гораздо лучше и полезнее нацелиться на какой-то из высших миров (а-)рупа-локи. А не делать вид, что ты практикуешь высшую Дхамму, ведущую к прекращению любого вида существования.
В желании существовать я не вижу ничего страшного, оно присуще нам всем, и вот так запросто вырвать его могут, к сожалению, лишь единицы.

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте, Вы действительно хотите угаснуть?


очередной потрясающий перл от нико, просто супер  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> очередной потрясающий перл от нико, просто супер


Нет, просто честный вопрос по теме.

----------

